# IMovie help



## kazzie (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi guys,

So yeah, I don't like to be using imovie at all but I'm limited in terms of hard drive space for a temporary period. So in the meantime, I needs me some halp.



So, the default imovie effects are totally whatevs. I supposedly added plugins by creating a Plug-ins folder, in a created iMovie folder, in my user Library. But I don't know how to see if the plugins are actually installed.

When I checked the video effects, and transitions (which is what I supposedly installed) and I see no difference. I'm on OS X 10.8.2 using imovie 11...


halp.


----------

